# Hi from Suzybee and Superdream



## suzybee (Sep 30, 2009)

[FONT="Comic Sa[SIZE="3"][/SIZE]ns MS"][/FONT]Hi everyone.  So glad we have found your site as its great to be able to read up on all manner of topics.  We are brand new to motorhoming and jumped in with both feet and fairly blind earlier this month.

Roy (alias Superdream) has a lot to put up with due to me having fibromyalgia really acutely and also wracked with pain from osteoarthritis from most joints from waist down.  This has put me in a wheelchair and has attributed in part to my very ample bottom and excess weight which tends to go on a lot easier than it comes off.  He also has health problems with his heart and lungs and is post triple heart bypass but still suffers angina and COPD.  Aren't we a healthy pair!!!  We both have a positive attitude and try hard to not let it get in our way of doing the things we want to do.

We have a Autohomes Wildwind on  Peugot Boxer 1.9td engine.  It's quite compact compared to some of those lovely big motorhomes but suits us fine.  Its about 10 years old.  We have been out in it twice now but just for weekends.  We are avid classic motocross/scrambling fans and are involved with the Dorset Classic scramble club.  Both our boys compete as do 2 of Roy's brothers.  On a good weekend Roy has managed to go out himself for a short ride round.  Buying the motorhome made it possible for me to be able to go to weekend meets where we needed to camp.  

Anyway that's enough of my prattling on.  Look forward to getting to know you all better soon.  Suzy


----------



## Barbt (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome.   Motorhoming is great fun - we have had our Autocruise for a year now and go out for weekends about twice a month even during the winter.   We have wild camped in Scotland - our first trip - for three weeks, and to Wales this year, again wilding.  Our grandchildren love to come with us when they get the chance - not so relaxing for  us but still a lot of fun.
Stumbled upon a nudist beach ( oops ) last weekend, but otherwise we have lovely quiet weekends away - just reading and walking - bliss!


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Suzybee and Superdream,
welcome to the site and enjoy. Sounds like you have both been through the wars of late, but hope you enjoy your wilding experiences. Take care both.

Happy Camping


----------



## bmb1uk (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Suzybee welcome from another newbie ,hope you do alot of wildcamping


----------



## Telstar (Sep 30, 2009)

*welcome*

Suzybee and superdream, welcome to the site.  Don't be afraid to ask for advice.  Hope you continue to enjoy your van and travels.

Barbt.  You forgot to mention where this nudist beach is, so that users of this site will be able to avoid it in future.

Jon


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Suzybee and everybody else and welcome to the club, so glad you found us, you will get all the advice you want (or not want as the case may be) from all us wildies on this site. Hope you enjoy your traveling and perhaps we will meet up some day, take care.

John
(Guernsey Donkey) now living in the Western Isles.


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## suzybee (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks to you all for the lovely warm welcome.  I am sure we will be asking plenty of questions soon.  We think we found part of our battery problem today.  Wire loose on Engine battery.  It was funny (but not the haha type) because the first trip all seemed to be well with the power but second time out the battery struggled to start the van and the leisure battery was not far off flat.  Roy realised when he went to put stuff in the fridge that it was already cold and found he had left it on when he parked up a fortnight before.  We have now bought a spare of each to be on the safe side.  I am sure we will make plenty more boo boo's before we get it right yet.  So once again thanks to you all.


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 1, 2009)

suzybee said:


> Thanks to you all for the lovely warm welcome.  I am sure we will be asking plenty of questions soon.  We think we found part of our battery problem today.  Wire loose on Engine battery.  It was funny (but not the haha type) because the first trip all seemed to be well with the power but second time out the battery struggled to start the van and the leisure battery was not far off flat.  Roy realised when he went to put stuff in the fridge that it was already cold and found he had left it on when he parked up a fortnight before.  We have now bought a spare of each to be on the safe side.  I am sure we will make plenty more boo boo's before we get it right yet.  So once again thanks to you all.



Hi,
most Motorhomes have fridges that switch off from the 12volt system when the ignition is switched off, to prevent the drain from the battery.
Just remember to change over to Gas if parking up for a few hours, obviously won't matter if on EHU, and using 240v.
I would check your 12v feed to the fridge, you would'nt want this to happen when out in the middle of nowhere
Your certainly not the first to make boo boo's, see the Who's a numpty thread for a laugh 

Happy Camping


----------



## Firefox (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Suzy, hope you have a great time on the forum!

I'd definitely check the wiring on your fridge. Run the 12 volt supply off the van battery, but do it on a relay so it only operates when the engine is running. Then switch to gas or 240v when on site. So it's only on ever on 12V when you are driving to site to get it cool ready for site.

The other thing it sounds as if you need, is a switch to isolate the van battery from the leisure battery as they should not go flat at the same time when parked up. This can either be a manual switch or more commonly another relay so they are only ever connected (for charging) when the engine is running.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome.  Good for you.  You'll find that once you get into the swing of things you will forget some of the trials of life and enjoy your spare time.  It's good for your health and great for the 'I've switched off ' factor.  Enjoy - you've got plenty of support here on this site.
Regards wendy&keith.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 2, 2009)

just a quick welcome to the wildside  if you need any help all you need to do is ask someone on here will soon hep


----------



## suzybee (Oct 5, 2009)

*Thanks for all the suggestions*

Thanks for all the info re the batteries.  I think we need to find ourselves an experienced man who can to have a good look.  The first time we went out we could not get any power at all for lights or anything and someone on the site we were at had a look and found that a wire wasn't right and we put it down to a mistake made when we had a tow bar fitted before we got the van.  Luckily they had a genny and charged us up for a while which sorted us out.  Needless to say we have bought one ourselves to keep us out of any real trouble.  Mind you, Roy would say I don't know what I am talking about and he is probably right so I will shut up now about electric bits and try to think of something girlie to say instead.  

MMM NO nothing seems to be coming to mind yet so I will leave you in peace and thank you all again for replying.  I got a feeling I will be back though.  lol


----------



## Firefox (Oct 5, 2009)

suzybee said:


> Thanks for all the info re the batteries.  I think we need to find ourselves an experienced man who can to have a good look.  The first time we went out we could not get any power at all for lights or anything and someone on the site we were at had a look and found that a wire wasn't right and we put it down to a mistake made when we had a tow bar fitted before we got the van.  Luckily they had a genny and charged us up for a while which sorted us out.  Needless to say we have bought one ourselves to keep us out of any real trouble.  Mind you, Roy would say I don't know what I am talking about and he is probably right so I will shut up now about electric bits and try to think of something girlie to say instead.
> 
> MMM NO nothing seems to be coming to mind yet so I will leave you in peace and thank you all again for replying.  I got a feeling I will be back though.  lol



LOL, this is the 21st C, so you're allowed to talk about electrical things. Many girls know more than the blokes nowadays in any case!


----------

